# Uukha X0 Carbon Recurve Limb



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

was getting the samick athlete limbs long but they went on backorder

so for the same price are this limbs Uukha X0 Carbon Recurve Limb
I'll like to know if it would do for a winex riser or any ILF riser, also how good are this limbs?

would you recommend another one?


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

this limbs are different you could say right? but still ILF right?


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Be careful. Just because they say ILF does not mean all ILF limbs fit all ILF risers. I would make a phone call before spending that much coin.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

what other limbs should work?


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.onlinearcheryequipment.co.uk/uukha-ex1-recurve-limbs-ilf-fast-and-smooth-1898-p.asp

found this on a review.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Contact them and check.

They were on a W&W riser (Inno, I think) at the World Field Championships and one of the French team archers was using them at the Olympics.

http://www.uukha.com/en/accueil-en.php


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

From that last link, all Uukha limbs show: Fittings	ILF Standart


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

This limbs looks incredibly promising on paper, but I wish I'd see them more on the bows of pros and Olympians....maybe not yet?


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Greysides said:


> They were on a W&W riser (Inno, I think) at the World Field Championships and one of the French team archers was using them at the Olympics.
> http://www.uukha.com/en/accueil-en.php


oops, I spoke <wrote actually> too soon...I stand corrected....


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a guy at my club here in France who shoots Uukha limbs on an old ILF Hoyt riser, so they're probably fine.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

jhcc93 said:


> View attachment 1460024
> 
> this limbs are different you could say right? but still ILF right?


It appears that they shaved away some of the taper normally found on ILF limb bases. Just thinking out loud here, but that might allow it to flex more between the bushing and the end cut-out, increasing the active area of the limb. In other words, an ILF version of the Formula series.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

well i suppose if it works with an W&W (INNO) it should work with a winex


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Although there's no true ILF standard I've not seen or heard of an ILF limb not fitting in an ILF riser.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

We had a problem with Samick limbs not fitting a KAP/W&W T-Rex/Evo II. The problem was that the butt end of the limb was squared and the limb mount on the riser was tapered or rounded and the limb would not push in far enough to fully engage. If we had ben willing to grind down the end of the riser, it would have worked, I'm sure.

Otherwise, lots of folks use non-Hoyt limbs on their Hoyt GMX (Ki Bo Bae did OK with W&W limbs) and there were others at the Olympics as well.


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

The side mod is apparently to take their Formula limb adaptor. For an extra $65, the limb adaptor mates with this mod to make a Formula compatible limb.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Seattlepop said:


> It appears that they shaved away some of the taper normally found on ILF limb bases. Just thinking out loud here, but that might allow it to flex more between the bushing and the end cut-out, increasing the active area of the limb. In other words, an ILF version of the Formula series.


Do you want that area more active ? or do you want the limb base to not move and have the active end be the limb tip? compounds limb base do not move, nor do alot of takedown bows. Is more movement better on an olympic bow? I actually make my ILF limbs move less back on the tiller bolt by adding a rubber washer. 

Chris


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Chris RL said:


> The side mod is apparently to take their Formula limb adaptor. For an extra $65, the limb adaptor mates with this mod to make a Formula compatible limb.


I see a thickening at the bushing but don't see what the "side mod is you refer to. The edges seem pretty straight in the photo here: http://www.uukha.com/en/X0-en.php 



chrstphr said:


> Do you want that area more active ? or do you want the limb base to not move and have the active end be the limb tip? compounds limb base do not move, nor do alot of takedown bows. Is more movement better on an olympic bow? I actually make my ILF limbs move less back on the tiller bolt by adding a rubber washer.
> 
> Chris


I think making the entire limb active would be good, can't think of a single negative. Neither could a vast number of Olympians, foreign and domestic. The same technology that keeps the other part of the limb stable is applicable to the base as well. BTW, I measured my Hoyt and PSE ILF limbs and they are active at the base. You just need a micrometer to measure it. 

Not sure how a rubber washer which does not resist uneven pressures would be more stable. Are you putting it between the limb fork and the bolt head? It might help absorb vibration, but would allow movement. Or do you use a hard nylon washer or such?


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

thsi are some pictures at the web site http://www.uukha.com/en/news-sportives-en.php


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Seattlepop said:


> Not sure how a rubber washer which does not resist uneven pressures would be more stable. Are you putting it between the limb fork and the bolt head? It might help absorb vibration, but would allow movement. Or do you use a hard nylon washer or such?



I am putting the rubber washer under the limb between the limb and the bottom of the limb bolt. The limb sits flush with the tiller bolt head. Oddly,speaking of Olympians, I pmed Limbwalker when i had the idea for that, to get his opinion on it, and he said he had done it on several risers himself with rubber and teflon washers. I didnt see any need for the base of the limb to move back and forth on the limb bolt after the shot. Actually seems a waste of energy. So the rubber washer keeps the limb snug against the tiller bolt head. 

Chris


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

jhcc93 said:


> thsi are some pictures at the web site http://www.uukha.com/en/news-sportives-en.php


Ah!...now we're talking....


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

chrstphr said:


> I am putting the rubber washer under the limb between the limb and the bottom of the limb bolt. The limb sits flush with the tiller bolt head. Oddly,speaking of Olympians, I pmed Limbwalker when i had the idea for that, to get his opinion on it, and he said he had done it on several risers himself with rubber and teflon washers. I didnt see any need for the base of the limb to move back and forth on the limb bolt after the shot. Actually seems a waste of energy. So the rubber washer keeps the limb snug against the tiller bolt head.
> 
> Chris


Ah, totally not what I had originally pictured. May have to try that, thanks.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Seattlepop said:


> Ah, totally not what I had originally pictured. May have to try that, thanks.


Here is a photo. 

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/chrstphr/Archery/?action=view&current=DSC_0154.jpg

It keeps the limb snug against the tiller bolt head and cushions the back side from flexing away from the bolt head. Makes the bottom limb area more solid and static. The active end is the tip. 

This should also help with recoil and vibration some as the bottom limb is snug and cushioned. I got the o-ring at Lowes. They had one that fit perfectly. I had to stretch it over the bolt flair above the threads but once over that it fits perfectly. 

Chris


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

chrstphr said:


> Here is a photo.
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/chrstphr/Archery/?action=view¤t=DSC_0154.jpg
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm wondering about the prices of these limbs. Their base limb is 300.00 w 15% carbon fiber. Their top of the line limb is 700+ with all carbon fiber. Is carbon fiber that expensive? I assume these limbs have a similar if not identical manufacturing process. SO, 85% carbon costs in excess of 400.00 dollars in materials cost? That would mean that there is app 70.00 of carbon fiber in their base limbs and 260.00 in fiberglass, resin, overhead & profit for the manufacturer & distributors. I'd love to try a pair. They sound really interesting. But the price point just does not fit.

Tom


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

They aren't just simple lams of carbon. All of the construction information is on the website.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

http://www.uukha.com/en/technologie-en.php
This link should be the one
If not its because i'm on the phone 
But it Explains it I think


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Jhcc93, did you end up purchasing the Uukha X0's? I'm contemplating either getting the X0 or the EX1. I'm just not sure how much the extra 10% carbon will make for $100 more. Are the EX1's too much for my first pair of limbs?


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

couldnt get them my 36 pounds DW got backordered so waiting now to see if decide to change or wait


----------



## GotMojo (Apr 6, 2012)

I picked up a pair of X0 limbs a couple of months ago. I found the noise to be noise level to be unacceptable. Part of it was form and release but a BIG part was the excess movement of the limbs in the pocket after release. It drove me crazy as it sounded like the arrows were slapping the riser hard but there was no evidence of that occurring. I finally figured it out this weekend and came up with the same solution. 3/8 ID x 1/8 o-ring fits snugly against the bolt although there is still some play, maybe another 1/8th. The difference is astounding. From a loud thwack to a nice ffft. Finally!

I disagree that this will significantly change the dynamics of the limb's performance. The rubber is too flexible and there's still a considerable gap. It is definetely cushioning the impact though. Maybe yours is a little thicker or harder material?

I compared the thickness to my black maxes and the Uukha tapers considerably more.

Thanks for the photo and info. You saved me some time experimenting this week!

I definitely like the limbs although I don't have much to compare them to.


----------



## KenYeoh (Feb 21, 2010)

I think these limbs were built to be tillered all the way in. With the Uukha riser, the limb bolts can be turned all the way in to achieve +9% draw weight instead of the regular +5%. With this setup, I think the noise will be eliminated


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

just got a set last week of the ux 100 put them on a win win cxt riser so far so good .can be loud if in the wrong brace height ,but when u find the right spot very quiet


----------



## GotMojo (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope, I have mine all the way in.



KenYeoh said:


> I think these limbs were built to be tillered all the way in. With the Uukha riser, the limb bolts can be turned all the way in to achieve +9% draw weight instead of the regular +5%. With this setup, I think the noise will be eliminated


----------



## GotMojo (Apr 6, 2012)

Quick follow up...

I went to the range this afternoon and shot with the o-rings in place. My bow has developed a nasty vertical vibration after release. It's there no matter what the tiller or brace height is adjusted to. I think what's happening is that the limbs are bouncing off of the o-ring in the pockets and start ringing at 30-40 hz. My hockey puck weight is bouncing a good 2-3" post shot. 

I'll experiment with a different washer material tomorrow and playing with the gap.

Just for completeness, I'm shooting off of a Horizon riser, X0 Longs, Carbon Impact UltraFast 620's. I seem to recall that when I shot heavier arrows the bow was much quieter all around.


----------



## darkside6 (Oct 17, 2012)

I realize that my post here might be little late, I just wanted to share my thoughts about these limbs since I've had them for over 6months. After reading a few of the post above imo, I think the noise could be due to what riser your using. I tried it on my GMX and well....it had a big thumping sound. I just followed what the Uukha website said and left it at that. After picking up a new riser(W&W Winex) I found that the noise was dead quiet! I couldn't believe it. Again I adjusted the bracing height to what the Uukha website says and left it at that. My only quarrel I have with these limbs is when I compared them to my MK Veras(which are by far LOUDER than the Uukhas) they seem to be lacking in speed or something. They're both rated at #36. Drawing them both they read at about high 40's low 41's. It just seems to me that Uukhas lack somewhere. Also my Sights are very different! Any who, I really do love these limbs. They're easy to pull back very quiet and very smart looking. Looks even better with my new W&W HMC 22s.

Again I know my posting here is a tad bit late I just hope that my information can be helpful to those who are thinking about buying a pair.

P.S. I would like to post a video of me shooting with my GMX and WINEX just for comparison to show others the difference in sound. So any help uploading will be very happily appreciated!


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

KenYeoh said:


> I think these limbs were built to be tillered all the way in. With the Uukha riser, the limb bolts can be turned all the way in to achieve +9% draw weight instead of the regular +5%. With this setup, I think the noise will be eliminated


I have the same problem. I set my tiller bolts on my W&W CXT to the max. The limbs are uukha ux 100 marked 70" 30#. Now they give me 38,8# (draw length is 31"). The sound is ok, but........the vibration is still there. I have travelled their BH-span (23,2 cm +/- 1 cm), the string is BCY 8125 18 strands (maybe I have to go to 16 strands). I think I go for the rubber washers.

Greetz Seb.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

GotMojo said:


> Nope, I have mine all the way in.


You must have the bolts backed off a bit surely?


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm. I recall when I shot my Uukha x100s, they were quiet, except for a mild humming. I do have a huge amount of weight on the stabilizers though.

EDIT: I should also add this was with an improper brace height. I hadn't had time to tune the setup yet.


----------



## KenYeoh (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got the ux100's on a CXT, almost no noise. Not much weight or dampening on my bow either. I do have a 22 strand 8190 string on it though.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I've got them on a Spig 650, very quiet and smooth.


----------



## Blades (Jun 25, 2012)

I am looking at these limbs for my next limb purchase. Going from Kaya k1 #34 pounders to either 36 or 38 on the uukha xo's. 

Any more opinions on these would be good. I have a bit of a short draw, and shoot 27.75 cartel triples with 125 gr points. So far i have my sight all the way in and all the way down, and cant really reach 90 with my string. Im thinking of picking these up (in either mediums or shorts), but want them to be fast, and hopefully quiet (a man can dream right?).

Also wondering if my arrows will be too weak with these. Im using the clicker really close to the end, so i may be able to drop point weight and cut down by a 1/4 inch. Would that be enoiugh to get a tune at 38?

Any info would be great guys. Thanks


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Blades said:


> I am looking at these limbs for my next limb purchase. Going from Kaya k1 #34 pounders to either 36 or 38 on the uukha xo's.
> 
> Any more opinions on these would be good. I have a bit of a short draw, and shoot 27.75 cartel triples with 125 gr points. So far i have my sight all the way in and all the way down, and cant really reach 90 with my string. Im thinking of picking these up (in either mediums or shorts), but want them to be fast, and hopefully quiet (a man can dream right?).
> 
> ...


Last Fall, I went from 42lb Hoyt F3 medium limbs to 42lb SKY bamboo/carbon limbs and picked up 6fps (so maybe the equivalent of about 2lb more thrust, based upon my anecdotal chrono experience). But the extra 6fps required me to cut 11/16" off my arrows to get them to tune well again. A 4lb jump will, I think, be a big pill for your arrows to swallow.


----------

